

New non-profit technology company is crowdfunding to raise for first product - bradpineau
http://www.indiegogo.com/coding-for-cures?a=998168

======
OafTobark
Sounds like a lot of the initial cost should be easily covered by a serial
entrepreneur. There's also no talk about what the first product will be and
what it is aiming to solve.

